# No more waiting - got a Roku for xmas



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm tired of waiting for TiVo to fix the Netflix reboots and for Amazon Prime support. Now I don't have to wait. I got a Roku for Christmas. Now I have to figure out which HDMI device to unplug from my TV so I can use it.


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Time for an HDMI switcher  You get the Roku3? I just got one, and it kicks the Vizio Co-Star, and Sony BluRay to the curb.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

I got a Roku 1 for Christmas for Amazon Prime support. With my luck on these matters, that means TiVo will support it slightly after the return window for the Roku ends.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

bbrown9 said:


> I'm tired of waiting for TiVo to fix the Netflix reboots and for Amazon Prime support. Now I don't have to wait. I got a Roku for Christmas. Now I have to figure out which HDMI device to unplug from my TV so I can use it.


Does the Tivo reboot after about an hour of watching on Netflix?

My Roamio does that.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

ThAbtO said:


> Does the Tivo reboot after about an hour of watching on Netflix?
> 
> My Roamio does that.


Mine reboots at random on Netflix. It can go for a two weeks or two hours. It's simply mind boggling that TiVo and/or Netflix can't deliver a usable app. Netflix works great on my Blu-Ray players, Galaxy s3, Nexus 7 and PS3 (with profiles) wired or wireless. I get HD with no problems. The Roamio delivery of Netflix is haphazard, unreliable and unpredictable at best and simply garbage at worst. I've done everything I can think of on my end and spent wasted hours on the phone with TiVo and Netflix. I just won't use it anymore for Netflix.

Frankly, I'm quite disappointed overall on a number of levels. There are so many glitches and flaws that pop up, disappear and pop up again that I could sometimes kick myself for investing so much time and money in this product. I love the 6 tuners and large storage capacity and a few other do dads but........I'm contemplating an "overhaul" and expansion of my S3 TiVoHD platform and ditching the Roamio. It has always been more reliable and quicker.

If I had this many issues with a new car, I would return it under the Lemon Law.


----------



## pautler (Oct 10, 2013)

ustavio said:


> Mine reboots at random on Netflix. It can go for a two weeks or two hours. It's simply mind boggling that TiVo and/or Netflix can't deliver a usable app.


For what it's worth, I have a Roamio basic connected to an OTA antenna (no cable card, no TA) and I use Netflix streaming heavily and have never had a reboot (knock on wood). I wonder if perhaps there is a faulty piece of hardware or some sort of network issue with your setup? I'm running software version 20.3.8, which I believe is the latest.

-Joe


----------



## sterfry (Dec 21, 2001)

I have had my Roamio basic for 4 months. I use it OTA and have only had 2 unexpected reboots. One was the first day with Pandora. The second was last week with Netflix. Zero reboots would be better but considering how many updates / changes there have been in 4 months I don't think 2 unexpected reboots is unacceptable.

Does using a cable card vs. OTA have something to do with Netflix stability issues?


----------



## dahacker (Jan 14, 2004)

For the life of me I can not figure out why Tivo even let Roku into the streaming market. Tivo had a ten year head start. I'm sure a good amount of Roku owners are like me who have Tivo, but had to spend hundreds to buy decent Roku video streamers at each TV. Then now they obviously have fully capable and CPU powerful streamer with the Tivo Mini, and it still can only stream a few things?

My advice to any Tivo owners here that are troubleshooting anything dealing with Internet streaming on their Tivos is to not waste their time and get a Roku 3. Still loving the Tivo for their superior DVRs, but come on Tivo you are leaving streaming money on the table.


----------



## awsnyde (May 11, 2007)

I've had a Roku 2 for a while now. I haven't even set up my Amazon or Netflix accounts on my Roamio! (Other than that, though, I love the Roamio too.)


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

Davelnlr_ said:


> Time for an HDMI switcher  You get the Roku3? I just got one, and it kicks the Vizio Co-Star, and Sony BluRay to the curb.


Crap, no. It's the LT version. Only does 720p. 

I think I'll return it for the Roku 3.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

dahacker said:


> For the life of me I can not figure out why Tivo even let Roku into the streaming market. Tivo had a ten year head start.


10 year head start? TiVo hasn't been involved in streaming that long. Roku had the very first Netflix client on a STB. I would say that Roku had the head start and TiVo was more focused on DVR functionality until recently.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> Does the Tivo reboot after about an hour of watching on Netflix?
> 
> My Roamio does that.


I've yet to see a reboot on either of my Roamios while watching Netflix.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bbrown9 said:


> Crap, no. It's the LT version. Only does 720p.
> 
> I think I'll return it for the Roku 3.


The Roku 3 is faster. Although I have a couple of Roku 2 boxes along with my Roku 3. If I were getting a new one I would get a Roku 3. But my two Roku 2 boxes work fine and I see no need to replace the with them Roku 3 yet


----------



## Fist of Death (Jan 4, 2002)

awsnyde said:


> I've had a Roku 2 for a while now. I haven't even set up my Amazon or Netflix accounts on my Roamio! (Other than that, though, I love the Roamio too.)


I've got a Roamio Pro and two Minis...and three Roku 3's to keep them all company. I've given up on using my TiVos for anything other than storing/replaying TV, and use the Rokus for everything else (Amazon Prime Video, Netflix, Pandora, streaming from my Synology, etc.). I wish TiVo had incorporated this functionality into a single box, but I got tired of waiting for something that works and found another solution.


----------



## dahacker (Jan 14, 2004)

rainwater said:


> 10 year head start? TiVo hasn't been involved in streaming that long. Roku had the very first Netflix client on a STB. I would say that Roku had the head start and TiVo was more focused on DVR functionality until recently.


I guess I'm thinking foot in the home. Tivo 1999. Roku 2008. Anyway, Tivo still hasn't caught up to Roku in streaming.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

dahacker said:


> I guess I'm thinking foot in the home. Tivo 1999. Roku 2008. Anyway, Tivo still hasn't caught up to Roku in streaming.


Well to be fair Roku Inc. was a spinoff of Netflix who's sole goal was to release a cheap TV connected box that ran the Netflix streaming app. And Netflix is not only older than TiVo but envisioned streaming over the Net from day one.

So TiVo getting a multi-purpose DVR to run Netflix better than Roku, when Netflix writes the client and decides which platforms to optimize for and update more often, is a non starter.

But things are changing in TiVos favor with Netflix now supporting TiVo Premieres and Roamios with the latest native client. Only the new 5x faster Roku 3 is currently runs the latest Netflix.


----------



## jmcafee (Dec 23, 2006)

While Netflix is streaming, my TiVo Premiere has been freezing, stuttering, buffering every 2 - 5 minutes and even rebooting completely (and you know how long that takes!) I've contacted TiVo more than once and they confirm their problems with Netflix, but no solution is forthcoming. From this forum, as well as the Roku forum, Roku seems to be the best solution for reliable streaming content. I love TiVo's interface and its remote is the best I've ever used, but come on TiVo...get your streaming act together or you'll be losing customers.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

dahacker said:


> I guess I'm thinking foot in the home. Tivo 1999. Roku 2008. Anyway, Tivo still hasn't caught up to Roku in streaming.


My TiVo Roamios and Minis are my go to boxes for netflix streaming. I rarely use my Rokus for Netflix any more. The TiVos are better.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

bbrown9 said:


> I'm tired of waiting for TiVo to fix the Netflix reboots and for Amazon Prime support. Now I don't have to wait. I got a Roku for Christmas. Now I have to figure out which HDMI device to unplug from my TV so I can use it.


I feed all my stuff into a Sony AV receiver with 6 HDMI inputs.


----------

